# Recommend me some compact Phrags



## Elena (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm looking for some recommendations for easy, free flowering and compact Phrags. I only have one at the moment, a Jason Fischer so I'm open to _any_ suggestions - red, green, white, pink Phrags, whatever, as long as they stay fairly small and don't require champagne and caviar to grace you with a flower oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2008)

besseae, fischeri, Waunakee Sunset, Olaf Gruss, St. Ouen, Lynn Evans Gouldner, Barbara LeAnn, Mountain Maid.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 19, 2008)

Besseae, schlimii and fischerii are medium sized plants. Phrag ecuadorense is small, as is Mexipedium xeriphyticum. Phrag Don Wimber starts blooming at the large end of medium size.


----------



## Elena (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've had a very quick look and it appears that fischeri and hybrids are non-existent/thin on the ground in Europe. 

I already have a mexi :wink: I could get Olaf Gruss

Any thoughts on these?

Beauport (Hanne Popow 4n x sargentianum)
Grouville (Eric Young 2n x Hanne Popow 2n – both flavum
Havre des Pas (Longueville 4n x Hanne Popow, using forma flavum, poss. 4n) 
Plemont (Hanne Popow x dalessandroi) 
Silver Rose (Saint Ouen (using forma flavum) x Hanne Popow ‘Isle of Jersey’)


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 19, 2008)

Plemont and Silver Rose should be compact.
something with longifolium in it might be more vigorous though, like Grouville and Havre des Pas


----------



## Heather (Feb 19, 2008)

Mexipedium are small to start with but they ramble around a lot if you let them. My suggestion with that one is buy it with as many growths as you can afford to be certain it is well established.


----------



## Magicboy (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say: besseae, pearcei, Olaf Gruss, Hanne Popow, Saint Ouen, lindenii, Carol Kanzer, schlimii

There are propably many more but I only have these to compare with the more large growing species/hybrids.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 19, 2008)

add Cardinale to the list of compact ones.


----------



## Elena (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you guys, that's fantastic! I'm going to look them up, see what I can buy here and hopefully get a varied little selection over the next few weeks.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 19, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Besseae, schlimii and fischerii are medium sized plants. Phrag ecuadorense is small, as is Mexipedium xeriphyticum. Phrag Don Wimber starts blooming at the large end of medium size.



I agree! You can include Phrag pearcei.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2008)

My Beauport is not a small plant...


----------



## Magicboy (Feb 19, 2008)

Elena said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> Beauport (Hanne Popow 4n x sargentianum)
> Grouville (Eric Young 2n x Hanne Popow 2n – both flavum
> ...



Have you found these here in Europe?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 20, 2008)

Elena said:


> ...... Any thoughts on these?
> Beauport (Hanne Popow 4n x sargentianum)
> Grouville (Eric Young 2n x Hanne Popow 2n – both flavum
> Havre des Pas (Longueville 4n x Hanne Popow, using forma flavum, poss. 4n)
> ...



I'd have to question Beauport, I have Mystique (x Barbara Leann) & it's one husky plant, so I have to wonder what it will be like in a couple of years.


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you Dot and Rose, definitely no to Beauport then.

Magicboy, those were taken from Ratcliffe's phrag list that's currently on their website.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

Elena said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> Beauport (Hanne Popow 4n x sargentianum)
> Grouville (Eric Young 2n x Hanne Popow 2n – both flavum
> Havre des Pas (Longueville 4n x Hanne Popow, using forma flavum, poss. 4n)
> ...


I have all of these except the Plemont. The sargentianum and longifolium could make the first 3 get large. You can see a photo of my flavum Grouville in my WOC thread. 
I agree w/ MagicBoy on the Carol Kanzer. I tried to contact paul Phillips to get the Plemont [because EYOF stuff is so hard to come by here] so if you can get it I would recommend it. And if you want to trade something for it let me know.  PS. On the latest Rattecliff list I thought they were sold out?!?


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2008)

They might well be sold out, I don't know how up to date the lists are on the website. 

Carol Kanzer rings a bell, I think Ratcliffe had some last summer... Also my Koopowitz book arived this morning and there's a picture of Cardinale in it, looks cute.

Eric, I was talking to one of EYOF rep last summer at the Chelsea show, he said that a lot of their plants go to Burnham nursery here in UK. They don't put all their plants on the website so it's worth contacting them directly if there's something you are after. I think they'll ship internationally.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

Well thanx for the heads-up.


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm always happy to enable


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2008)

Elena, here is a picture of schlimii 'Wilcox' (A Cardinale) I have 4 growths in a 3" S/H pot and plenty of room for more growths. The flower is quite stunning in my opinion. I'm always happy to enable too


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2008)

^ Yowser, I want one of those! :drool:

Great thread; I'm space-limited, so always looking for compact plants...


----------



## toddybear (Feb 21, 2008)

Cape Bonanza is pretty small and compact with narrow, grass-like foliage.


----------



## Elena (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you guys, I'm noting them all down!

Ron, that's adorable! The size sounds great too, I'm definitely going to be on the lookout for one of those.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

BTW, I'm sure you know schlimii 'Wilcox' is most likely a Phrag Cardinale.


----------



## Elena (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I gathered i.e. Ron's labelled schlimii 'Wilcox' but is in fact a Cardinale.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2008)

There's also Mini Grande. Quite compact.


----------

